# Father & Son



## The100road (Apr 13, 2018)

I asked @NYWoodturner to make a couple matching knives for me and my dad. I got mine yesterday and couldn’t be more happy! It looks great and is sharp as hell. 

Scott kept in contact the entire time with updates and photos. I can’t wait to order my next skinner!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## The100road (Apr 13, 2018)

More.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## The100road (Apr 13, 2018)

And.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## The100road (Apr 13, 2018)

Finished!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 15 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Tony (Apr 13, 2018)

Beautiful blades Scott!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 13, 2018)

Very nice indeed!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 13, 2018)

Glad you like em Stan. Looking forward to feedback after your next fishing trip!


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 13, 2018)

Good looking Scott nice story in the pics as well. Stan I know your dad will be thrilled!


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 14, 2018)

Terrific looking knives! Wood is awesome! Chuck


----------



## SubVet10 (Apr 14, 2018)

Absolutely gorgeous. Steelhead won't know what hit 'em


----------



## DKMD (Apr 14, 2018)

Too cool! Love the shape and the choice of handle material.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## milkbaby (Apr 16, 2018)

Those. Knives. Are. AWESOME.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 16, 2018)

Beautiful work Scott! What steel did you use to make them?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 16, 2018)

They are made from Elmax. Started with 3/32 and put a distal taper on it down to about .0625. HRC straight out of the oven was 60, but I tempered it down to 58 if I remember correctly.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Apr 16, 2018)

Nice job Scott!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Apr 25, 2018)

Beautiful..bet they'd handle a big ol redfish too :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 25, 2018)

Beautiful

Reactions: Like 1


----------

